
Ask HN: What do you think about media on Covid-19? - firatcan
Hello Hackers,<p>While the whole world is taking necessary precautions against SARS-CoV-2, we think the media is not doing his part.They are still trying to sell us with fear and nonsense approaches.<p>So, we have a Startup which is basically a platform where you can follow collection of links for learning a subject. I have created a list of Covid-19 resources just for that. Because media was either telling it is a dooms day or it&#x27;s just a generic type of flu. I believe, it&#x27;s neither of those. I hate media in those days.(There are some great mass media articles, I know. I mean overall<p>What do you think? I would like to hear your thoughts on this.
======
hindsightbias
Questions the media is too busy to ask: \- What is the root cause of the cdc’s
failed test? Follow the money. \- What is the industrial capacity for
ventilators in weeks and months? Anyone doing the math? \- How many beds are
there in the bay area? How many are occupied? \- Has every hospitalized
patient been tested? Various media claims about hospital counts and county
numbers do not match up (One Kaiser SJ hosp. says half of 242 beds are filled
with c19, county reports only 158 hospitalizations today) \- How many
outpatients were given a “yep, you probably have it, but we’re not testing and
sending you home until you get worse” - are they suppressing the count, dont
want to waste a test, or not even bothering?

------
PaulHoule
Given that the experts are still figuring it out (and the ChiComs tried to
cover it up at first...) I think the media has done about as well as it could.

~~~
firatcan
Actually, someone just shared an article about this check out the original
post, I liked the idea behind. They are doing bad generalisation.

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22697916](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22697916)

I don't wanna go into ChiComs thing but I have a question about why the f*ck
you have a regulation which allows you to hunt down wild animals and sell them
on the bazaar? Yeah I know the famine history, but WTF it's 2020

